# Перекос таза, протрузии



## Коля84 (12 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте. 
 В общих чертах: со спиной мучаюсь лет 15. Были и рентген и несколько МРТ. Протрузии и все сопутствующее. Всегда думал, что причина и следствия в поясничном отделе. Был весь набор  стандартного лечения.

Сейчас у меня уверенность , что протрузии в ПОП это следствие.

С детства есть плоскостопие. Лет 7 назад  начались боли в левом тазобедренном. В основном от вертикального положения. Есть перекошенный таз: по ощущениям как в вертикальном положении, так и в горизонтальном направлениях.

Поэтому сейчас я пришел к выводу: левая нога по какой то причине "ушла" глубже в таз, таз скомпенсировал разную длину ног- перекосился (положив руки на повздошные кости, это заметно) , соответственно искривило поясничный отдел позвоночника- вылезли протрузии.

Что делать я не знаю. 

Есть два вопроса:
1) что могло быть первопричиной этих проблем- плоскостопие, или нога, или таз?
2) если причина укорочение ноги, есть ли какие то методы вернуть ногу на место?


----------



## AIR (12 Дек 2016)

Коля84 написал(а):


> Были и рентген и несколько МРТ.


Обычно это и выкладывают для всеобщего обозрения..


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2016)

*Коля84, *здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

